# Favor



## ghost trail (Sep 7, 2006)

I have a favor from my fellow south africa freinds. 
My 4yr old is really into sharks and I was wondering if anyone that makes it to the coast would be willing to send me a few sharks teeth (great white). I know you can buy them but this way I would know where they come from. Thanks

Justin


----------



## team-A&S (Jan 14, 2009)

hay i can get you some ill just run to my mother in laws and pull a few of her teeth out. he would never know the difference lol!!!!!!!!!


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Will try and get you a few the weekend when we go Shark fishing again, mostly Bull, Tiger and Bronze Sharks.


----------



## ghost trail (Sep 7, 2006)

INGOZI said:


> Will try and get you a few the weekend when we go Shark fishing again, mostly Bull, Tiger and Bronze Sharks.


That would be great. I cant believe how much of a shark/dino nut he is.
Thanks


----------

